# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  Campaña de Uva de Mesa en Ica: Agroempaques Safco

## Bruno Cillóniz

El viernes de la semana pasada nos dimos una vuelta por Ica al packing y al campo de Safco, y nos encontramos con la planta trabajando a toda máquina en plena campaña de uva iqueña 2015. A continuación un pequeño video de la planta procesando uvas Red Globe, Creamson, Flame y Sweet Celebration.     *Fuente: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3D21boIzMpg*Temas similares: Artículo: La campaña de la uva de mesa en Ica comienza con el pie derecho Artículo: Envíos de uva de mesa de Piura superaron a los de Ica esta campaña Artículo: Perú exportaría 200 mil toneladas de uva de mesa en próxima campaña Artículo: La exportación de uva de mesa peruana creció 20% en campaña 2011-2012 Exportación de uva de mesa superó las 37,000 toneladas en campaña 2008-2009

----------

